# Holiday at home



## maro (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch gern das Ergebniss des Projekts " Nie wieder Rasen mähen " vorstellen.
Wir haben es geschafft und unseren Plan bis ins Detail umgesetzt. 
Wir sind mächtig stolz und blicken Eigentlich ständig raus, so schön ist es jetzt.
Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte ( Leider nicht die beste Qualität )
Gruß Steffi


----------



## maro (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Connemara (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Wunderschön! ...Gefällt mir total gut! Das Licht ist toll geworden und lässt alles so richtig toll erstrahlen!


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Wow ... kann man das fuern Urlaub buchen ?  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## bekamax (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Wow,

das ist wirklich gelungen! Kompliment! 

LG Karin


----------



## maro (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

so sah es vorher aus:shock


----------



## Springmaus (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo,

neidisch bin   Traumhaft schön!

 Ihr habt echt Urlaub zu Hause


----------



## Gladiator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Voll schick! 

Viel besser als meine Pfütze 

Naja hab meinen auch ganz alleine gebastelt und bin noch so unerfahren, da ists klar dass es nicht so super kommt wie bei dir


----------



## maro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo und Danke für euer Lob. 
Wir haben ürigens auch alles selbst gemacht, nur die Folie haben wir verlegen lassen. 
Es war schrecklich viel Arbeit und wir würden es wohl so schnell auch nicht nochmal machen wollen. 
Jetzt wo es fertig ist sehen wir aber das es sich wirklich gelohnt hat.


----------



## laolamia (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

sehr schoen!

kannst du was zu den preisen sagen?
am besten aufgeschluesselt.

danke
marco


----------



## ChristianB (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Respekt - sieht echt toll aus

Gruß Christian


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo Maro,

das ist wirklich ganz außergewöhnlich und das Trampo im Boden ohne Netz versenkt! Habt ihr da nicht Angst, dass die Kids sich verletzten oder habt ihr gar keine?

Gruß Eva


----------



## maro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo Marco, ich habe aufgehört zusammen zu rechnen was es gekostet hat. Aber auf jeden Fall 5 stellig.
Habe nen dicken Ordner mit allen Rechnungen, werd mich wenn Zeit ist mal hinsetzen und rechnen.
Lieben Gruß Steffi


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hey Steffi,

 ... einfach Wunderschön ... 

Mandy


----------



## maro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo Eva, wir haben zwei Mädels, 9 und 11  . Das die sich verletzen glaub ich nicht, ist ja eh ein kleines Trampolin auf dem nur auf und ab gehüpft wird. Salto etc. war vorher auch mit Netz verboten, viel zu eng!


----------



## Tinky (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Wow das sieht ja echt fantastisch aus!

Alles selber gemacht bis auf die Folie?!
Ok da muss man wahrscheinlich Zimermann oder sowas sein.
Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich schon bei der Planung scheitern und die Umsetzung garantiert in den Sand setzen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Projekt!!



LG Tinky


----------



## maro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

lach,also Zimmermann trifft es nicht ganz, wir sind Einzelhändler(Obst).
Aber wir sind Perfektionisten! Wenn, dann richtig. 
Der Garten war unser letztes Projekt, vorher haben wir fast drei Jahre unser ganzes Haus umgebaut. 
Geplant haben mein Mann und ich alles zusammen, ich habe Wochenlang im Internet recherchiert und mir viele Ideen geholt, dann haben wir eine Zeichnung angefertigt und los ging es. Die einzige Hilfe war ein guter Freund der handwerklich ordentlich was drauf hat. 
Das Holz verlegen war die einfachste Aufgabe, es vorher zu streichen(190 Bretter von allen Seiten)
war viel schlimmer. 
Gesternvsind übrigens auch meine'Schätze eingezogen, leider gibt es wieder mal keine ordentliche Fotos, aber eines vom auspacken hab ich. Wenn der Regen endlich aufhört stelle ich sie nochmal richtig vor.


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

oh :shock 6 koi auf 10000 l ist aber auch nicht wenig..


----------



## Doc (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Das passt schon erstmal 
Wie filtert Ihr denn? "Nur" über den Pflanzenfilter?


----------



## maro (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Wir filtern zuerst über eine Tonne  mit Filterbürsten, dann kommt eine Tonne mit Japanmatten und dann das Klärbecken mit 2000l, ich denke das reicht  
Insgesamt sind es also sogar 12000 Liter , habe den Klärbereich nicht mitgezählt. 
Ich denke die 7 kommen gut klar.Falls es doch zu eng wird wenn sie größer werden haben wir in der Familie noch 2 Teiche mit über 20000l. Aber dazu wird es wohl so schnell nicht kommen. 
Gruß Steffi


----------



## Sandra1976 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

Hallo,
ihr habt das wirklich so toll gemacht, vorallem wenn man euren "Garten" vorher gesehen hat. Respekt vor so viel Engagement und Einfallsreichtum
Da macht man dann lieber jeden Abend Urlaub einfach zu hause.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Darven (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Holiday at home*

meine Hochachtung!!!
einfach superschön!   da fällt es leicht sich Urlaub zu hause vorzustellen 

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch! und schöne Stunden im neunen "Garten"


----------

